# How to make a prop cast



## kicknargel (Mar 9, 2011)

For 42nd Street, we need to make a leg/ankle cast for Dorothy at the end (circa 1930s). I'm sure we can figure it out, but I just thought I'd see if anyone could share some hints / best practices. It's dinner theatre and I'm more in the range of quick (maybe a half day) than perfect.


----------



## Tex (Mar 9, 2011)

kicknargel said:


> For 42nd Street, we need to make a leg/ankle cast for Dorothy at the end (circa 1930s). I'm sure we can figure it out, but I just thought I'd see if anyone could share some hints / best practices. It's dinner theatre and I'm more in the range of quick (maybe a half day) than perfect.


 I would use plaster bandage to cast the cast on the cast member.
Then cut it in two pieces from about where the arch of the foot is up the leg on either side. You can re-assemble it on the actor with tape for performances.


----------



## erichart (Mar 13, 2011)

Tex said:


> I would use plaster bandage to cast the cast on the cast member.
> Then cut it in two pieces from about where the arch of the foot is up the leg on either side. You can re-assemble it on the actor with tape for performances.


Exactly. I would add that you should do the plaster bandages over some kind of cloth which is covering the leg; plaster heats up while it sets and it can get hot enough to burn skin sometimes.


----------



## kicknargel (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. For the record, we ended up buying a rubber rain boot about 2 sizes too big for the actress and cutting the toe off. We stuffed it so it would hold its shape, and wrapped it in plaster bandage. Ended up with a slip-on cast that looked great.


----------



## erichart (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice and simple. I like it!


----------

